# Germany



## Zee (Feb 2, 2009)

Hi

Im in Munich, Germany if there is anyone else from my area on the board.

Zee


----------



## Ninchen (Feb 2, 2009)

Hallo!

Bin aus der anderen Ecke von Deutschland.

GrÃ¼Ãe aus dem Ruhrgebiet nach MÃ¼nchen!


----------



## MyLOVEABLES!! (May 5, 2009)

WOw german language sounds (well looks) so cool!

tehe, just thought i'd drop in


----------



## Ninchen (May 5, 2009)

Cool? LOL.

Everybody who wants to sound cool or modern speaks English over here.


----------



## Nenelen (Jun 18, 2009)

Huhu :bunny24

GrÃ¼Ãe aus Baden WÃ¼rttemberg!
HÃ¤tte nicht gedacht, dass sich hier auch andere deutsche aufhalten :wave:

Nenelen


----------



## pocketsizedrhino (Jun 18, 2009)

GrÃ¼Ãe aus Atlanta Georgia!
Ich habe deutsch in der Schule gelernt.


----------



## Ninchen (Jun 18, 2009)

Nenelen wrote:


> HÃ¤tte nicht gedacht, dass sich hier auch andere deutsche aufhalten :wave:



Sooo viele sind es ja auch nicht...oder verstecken die sich alle ?h34r2


----------



## mardigraskisses (Jul 16, 2009)

*pocketsizedrhino wrote: *


> GrÃ¼Ãe aus Atlanta Georgia!
> Ich habe deutsch in der Schule gelernt.



Me too!

Except I'm in Tennessee.


----------



## Sabine (Jul 24, 2009)

*Ninchen wrote: *


> Nenelen wrote:
> 
> 
> > HÃ¤tte nicht gedacht, dass sich hier auch andere deutsche aufhalten :wave:
> ...


Ja, die verstecken sich zum Beispiel in Irland:biggrin2:


----------



## Sabine (Aug 25, 2009)

Wie nennt man "Rhinelander (rabbit)" auf Deutsch?


----------



## Hoppelchen 2 (May 25, 2012)

Hi

Ich bin aus Niedersachsen
Super mal wieder Deutsch zu schreiben:inlove::inlove:


----------



## Hoppelchen 2 (May 25, 2012)

@ Sabine: Man nennt ,,Rabbit,, Kaninchen


----------



## Sabine (May 25, 2012)

Haha, darauf waere ich aber gar nicht gekommen:biggrin: Ich hatte mich ja nur auf die spezifische Rasse bezogen


----------



## Hoppelchen 2 (May 27, 2012)

Ach so.....
Wahrscheinlich ,,RheinlÃ¤nder,,


----------



## Sabine (May 27, 2012)

*Hoppelchen 2 wrote: *


> Ach so.....
> Wahrscheinlich ,,RheinlÃ¤nder,,


Genau.


----------



## kmaben (May 29, 2012)

Rhinelander here. Baumholder. Only until the 10th though. Then we leave


----------



## BambiBunny (Jul 22, 2012)

I'm in Heidelberg and only know how to say no in German, lol


----------



## BunBuns Human (Sep 13, 2012)

Hilfe! Rette die HÃ¤schens! Das Hund kommt zurÃ¼ck! 

[flash=425,344]http://www.youtube.com/v/NaijlI3J6Lc&feature=plcp&hl=en&fs=1[/flash]



*Nenelen wrote: *


> Huhu :bunny24
> GrÃ¼Ãe aus Baden WÃ¼rttemberg!


Ich habe Verwandten in Marbach am Neckar. Familiennamen HofsÃ¤Ã.

Ninchen* wrote: *


> Cool? LOL.
> Everybody who wants to sound cool or modern speaks English over here.


Works for me. Ichbinnicht nur ein ganz fettes Schwein, bin ich auch zehrfaul.

pocketsizedrhino* wrote: *


> GrÃ¼Ãe aus Atlanta Georgia!
> Ich habe deutsch in der Schule gelernt.


Small world, I was born in Atlanta.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Sep 13, 2012)

:wave:


----------



## BunBuns Human (Sep 13, 2012)

*Nancy McClelland wrote: *


> :wave:


Hallo.

Aber, was meinen Sie? Sind Sie auch Deutsch?


----------



## Cinibunny (Apr 5, 2014)

I just moved to Austria but orignally im from the US i moved here because my husband is Austrian xD Currently learning german right now.


----------



## merle (May 1, 2014)

Komme aus Flensburg :bump


----------



## HototMama (May 1, 2014)

i'm so lost. lol


----------

